

Top 20 Programming Languages According to Wikipedia Page Views - awulf

1. Java (176482 Page Views in March 2011)<p>2. C (162303)<p>3. PHP (161177)<p>4. JavaScript (144278)<p>5. C++ (132777)<p>6. Python (97948)<p>7. C# (92544)<p>8. Visual Basic (90833)<p>9. Assembly language (76788)<p>10. Objective-C (66220)<p>11. Perl (58196)<p>12. Ruby (49573)<p>13. Fortran (47934)<p>14. VBA (43529)<p>15. Visual Basic .NET (42738)<p>16. BASIC (42576)<p>17. Lisp (37402)<p>18. COBOL (36246)<p>19. ActionScript (36209)<p>20. Pascal (35708)<p>I took the list of programming languages from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_programming_languages and downloaded page view stats from http://stats.grok.se/.<p>The following entries were removed from the top list:<p>- XML, HTML, LaTeX, PostScript, Batch (Windows/Dos): I wouldn't classify these as programming languages.<p>- MUMPS, COMPASS, ChucK, MATLAB, KRYPTON, Inform, Arduino, Oracle, R: I assume people were actually searching for something different.<p>If you are interested, you can find the full list (including page count data for the last 24 months) on Google Docs: https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AvObTduyoRZ-dHVzbzgxeC1ZZnE4ZXJDN0FyUTZCNmc&#38;hl=en&#38;authkey=CKLB1ccE
======
arethuza
Why wouldn't you classify PostScript as a programming language?

From its page on Wikipedia:

"PostScript (PS) is a dynamically typed concatenative programming language"

Just because it's mainly been used as a page description language for printers
doesn't mean that people haven't written applications in it - Arthur van Hoff
even wrote a C to PostScript compiler in PostScript (pdb - allegedly standing
for "Pure Dead Brilliant" - it was written in Glasgow).

~~~
awulf
It was a snap decision. It just didn't feel right to include PostScript in the
list.

However, you are definitely right: PostScript is Turing-complete, and hence a
programming language (as well as LaTeX and Batch, AFAIK).

------
aquark
Interesting -- I am much more likely to read the Wikipedia page for a language
I don't know than one I do. Not sure how to interpret the stats in that case.

------
awulf
Clickable link to the spreadsheet:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AvObTduyoRZ-
dHVzbzg...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AvObTduyoRZ-
dHVzbzgxeC1ZZnE4ZXJDN0FyUTZCNmc&hl=en&authkey=CKLB1ccE#gid=0)

------
wewyor
What else would matlab qualify for?

Matlab is huge in engineering and specialized fields.

~~~
awulf
MATLAB is both a computing environment AND a programming language. I assumed
that people searching for "MATLAB" are rather looking for the environment. I
may be wrong with that.

------
rick_bc
You may want to include page views of wiki page in other (human) languages.

~~~
awulf
Here's the top 20 list for the German Wikipedia:

1\. PHP (32519)

2\. Java (31965)

3\. C (27128)

4\. C++ (24163)

5\. JavaScript (22146)

6\. Visual Basic (16598)

7\. Python (15463)

8\. C# (13792)

9\. Visual Basic for Applications (9302)

10\. Perl (9204)

11\. Assembler (9084)

12\. Brainfuck (8254)

13\. Objective-C (8202)

14\. BASIC (7209)

15\. Ruby (7115)

16\. PostScript (6633)

17\. ABAP (6192)

18\. FORTRAN (5984)

19\. Visual Basic Script (5887)

20\. Pascal (5803)

